# Blog 10



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I've just watched Igor Stravinsky and Coco Chanel. If it hadn't been for the fact that this film was paced so painfully slow, I would have laughed at the sheer absurdity on display.

It began with the disastrous premier of "The Rite". I thought to myself, "this film could be good", but sadly the rest of the film is scenes of the two main characters walking around aimlessly and occasionally having a good ol' shag.

Half of this film I was poking myself with a needle to counteract the sensory deprivation I was experiencing. The other half I was saying to myself, "really?... really?"










I'm not saying sex in a film is bad, but when the sex becomes the only interesting part of a film then the film becomes bad.

One scene was when Chanel was sniffing potential No.5s and choosing which she liked the best. She said she liked two and I was saying "okay, do something creative like mix them together", but no, she just chose one and that was that. Boring.

2/10


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I haven't seen this film, but the most interesting part of most of the movies I watch is the sex. The back story to, say, why Jimbo has to spend his summer in the girls' dormitory is just not important to me.

/kidding, kidding 

I've been looking forward to seeing this film, but I'm glad you've lowered my expectations. I'd hate to have been disappointed without a fair warning!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

From what I've read about this film (I've not seen it), it makes me think about whether it's based on a shred of "fact." Did the affair between these two people actually happen?...


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

There is simply no proof. Also, if it did happen, so what? Stravinsky's music is much more interesting than an affair.


----------

